# iPod Shuffle 1st-gen FIX released by Apple



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

It's about bloody time...

Apple iPod shuffle Reset - 1.0
http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/31122

The info posted on VersionTracker is below, but be sure to read Apple's Support Note before using this utility!
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=303979



> *Product Description:*
> 
> The iPod shuffle Reset Utility restores First Generation iPod shuffle. The restore process completely erases all music and data on iPod shuffle and reinstalls software version 1.1.4. iPod shuffle Reset Utility is only for First Generation 512MB and 1GB iPod shuffle. Any other iPod, including Second Generation iPod shuffle is not supported.
> 
> ...


FINALLY. Now... where the heck did I toss that Shuffle....?

M.


----------



## Hooch (Mar 2, 2004)

Thanks for posting that! I wouldn't have found out about the fix if you hadn't written it up.

It didn't fix the blinking lights of death when I tried the reset utility on my iBook, but it worked on one of the Windows boxes at work. My Shuffle is alive!

- Hooch


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Glad it worked for you - I won't be able to try it on my dead Shuffle until I get back to Canada in December.... Ah, well, at least I have my Nano for company! 

M


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

HOORAY!

My 1st-generation, 512mb iPod Shuffle is ALIVE! It's ALIVE, I tell you!

That's just tooooooo great.



M


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

I wasn't having any of the problems listed in the fix but my 1st gen refurb shuffle didn't work out of the box (song would start and then get really garbled). Ran the fix and the shuffle works great now.


----------



## Avenger88 (Apr 5, 2010)

I have this prob.. but I have win7 . wat to do?


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

4 year old thread. u sure this applies to you?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

He might have the world's slowest dial-up connection. Remember to watch for a response in 2014.


----------



## Avenger88 (Apr 5, 2010)

I know its old and all.. but when I googled, I got this page So...

Does anyone know.. wat can be done for a windows OS


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Avenger88 said:


> I know its old and all.. but when I googled, I got this page So...
> 
> Does anyone know.. wat can be done for a windows OS


You could always follow the link on the original Apple document, that tells Windows users where to click.


----------

